# R5 - Eye autofocus exposure in One-Shot and AI Servo



## Memdroid (Aug 6, 2020)

I have noticed that my R5 underexposes about 1 or 2 stops when user AI Servo, especially with back lit subjects. But it exposes perfectly when switched to One-Shot. I only tested this with Eye autofocus but not with the other modes yet. Did anyone else noticed this behavior as well? I don't think my (now departed) R had this.


----------



## Memdroid (Aug 7, 2020)

Just little clarification, this happens in the AV and TV modes where exposure compensation is a 0.
Did a little bit more testing.. This also happens with AF point selection with AI Servo it seems, where the exposure is about a stop darker.


----------

